

Gift Cards and Employee Retail Theft - j_lagof
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/01/gift_cards_and.html

======
philk
Interesting read.

Gift cards are one of the worst presents around. They're a less flexible form
of cash with an expiry date and they don't require any additional thought or
care to choose them. I'd rather have cash or a gift that some time went into.

------
jcapote
I never understood the purpose of gift cards, other than to prevent your child
from using the money for drugs or something. Why force someone to a particular
place? Is there some kind of etiquette no-no to give cash as presents?

------
marze
How annoying.

If at the time of purchase you ask the sales clerk how to verify the balance
and how soon it can be verified, they would be unlikely to sell you a
worthless card.

